# Not so pretty



## Coomba (Jun 14, 2016)

This is my first IC engine. It was a winter project that I worked on, when I wasn't hunting coyotes. It also was the first time I ever used a mill. It's not so pretty but it runs. Special thanks to Brian Rupnow for his advice, and encouragement. Any suggestions on a second engine?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN8CLu6aYnQ&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## chucketn (Jun 14, 2016)

Your video is set to private. No one can see it.

Chuck


----------



## Coomba (Jun 14, 2016)

chucketn said:


> Your video is set to private. No one can see it.
> 
> Chuck


 
I'll try to change it, thanks.


----------



## michael-au (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice work, runs well

Michael


----------



## 10K Pete (Jun 14, 2016)

Sweet!!!

Looks darn good to me!

Pete


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks good to me too, and runs a treat. Nice job.


----------



## chucketn (Jun 14, 2016)

Just came back and see you fixed the video. Looks good from here! Nice runner, too!

Chuck


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 15, 2016)

It looks pretty cool to me. Well done!


----------



## bobsymack (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks good and runs good, can't ask for more than that
Vince


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 15, 2016)

Excellent job!!! Congratulations on your first i.c. engine. I know that you went through a few trials and tribulations with it, as we all did with our first engines, but in the end you have a runner. My suggestion to anyone who has successfully built the Webster, and want to take a "step up" to the next level of complexity is the Kerzel hit and miss engine. The Kerzel is very much like the Webster, with an atmospheric intake valve and a cam operated exhaust valve. The difference is that it has a functional water jacket around the cylinder for cooling, two flywheels, and the dreaded "hit and miss" components. The plans are a free download from the internet, and are 99% accurate.The Kerzel was my second engine, and I learned a lot from the build.---Brian


----------



## Coomba (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks guys for the compliments


----------

